# Schwinn American 2 sp manual



## phantom (Dec 29, 2022)

I love this "juvenile" 24" American.  2 speed manual with blade fork option. Great condition.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 30, 2022)

phantom said:


> I love this "juvenile" 24" American.  2 speed manual with blade fork option. Great condition.
> 
> View attachment 1759649



Great bike, even better color. What year is that?


----------



## phantom (Dec 30, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Great bike, even better color. What year is that?



57


----------

